# Rockwell 18" planer - convert to single phase?



## Popeye1 (May 12, 2011)

I also am posting about this on woodnet.net, maybe I will get different advice over there.:blink:
I just bought an 18" rockwell planer model 22-200 from a high school.
The guy threw in two new pair of knives also. I won't say how much I paid for it because I don't want to make enemies when I am asking for help.
















It has sat for 8 years, but inside, so it has some surface rust.
The problem is that it is three phase. I am trying to decide whether or not to buy a converter or try to find two single phase motors and switch them out. 
The switch has been cut off and some of the wiring taken out. I would have to reconnect all the wiring for the three phase if I get a converter. 
I am leaning towards converting it to single phase (that is what I did with my Rockwell 12/14 table saw I posted about on here).
It is also a direct drive. 
Please give me your opinions and/or advise.
Its always good to hear from others that have this planer also.


----------



## Popeye1 (May 12, 2011)

Someone has to have an opinion on this.
I can't be the first one to weight the options of converting to single phase versus buying a converter.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Normally I would say to convert. However the direct drive thing scares me and the two motors terrifies me even more.

So my advice isn't even worth the proverbial two cents.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

the big issue is the feed motor. You just about can't find a single phase motor that will fit where the 3 phase feed motor is.

Is it a 5hp? You can get a VFD for it, but they are starting to get expensive to run a 5hp motor.

The cheapest way to go is find a used RPC, or order a panel and supply your own surplus idler motor.

I would go the way of a RPC. Your world will open up to many cheap industrial quality machines.

I owned one of those Delta planer's, they are ok, but keeping them adjusted is a PIA.


----------



## Popeye1 (May 12, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The cheapest way to go is find a used RPC, or order a panel and supply your own surplus idler motor.


Sorry for the delay, took some boy scouts camping over the weekend, so everything got put on hold. Where is a good place to get one of the panels to go with an idler motor?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Popeye1 (May 12, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Where are you located?


Montana


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

You might be able to find someone local that likes to tinker around with RPC's and makes control panels.

I would avoid the one's whose price seems to good to be true, because there are usually reasons.

I had a motor shop build my current panel which uses solid state controls for the starting circuit.

I am thinking you need to have a 10hp rpc, there is no real savings trying to use a 7.5hp.


----------



## Gwood (Aug 3, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, did you check the motor data plate on the upper part of the motor and see if it could not be converted to single phase? Maybe look inside the cover for the motor leads too. I have run across several of these older motors that could be converted just by changing the lead arraingement and dropping the high phase wire ( removing it ).

Gene


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Gwood said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you check the motor data plate on the upper part of the motor and see if it could not be converted to single phase? Maybe look inside the cover for the motor leads too. I have run across several of these older motors that could be converted just by changing the lead arraingement and dropping the high phase wire ( removing it ).
> 
> Gene


I have never seen a motor that was single phase and 3 phase all wrapped up in one tidy unit....


----------



## Gwood (Aug 3, 2012)

WC

You may have got me there. It was not until I read your post and then re-read the original post that I realized he said "three phase".
My addled mind just thought 240v. 

Sorry, Gene


----------

